# Durchsichtige Schrift?



## tschidem (10. April 2003)

*Durchsichtige Schrift gibt es das ?? tschidem = photoshopkind*

Ja wie ihr aus dem Thread entnehemn könnt 
gibt es sowas wie eine durchsichtige schrift ?? 
also BILD und Schrift .. das man das bild durch die schrift sieht 
HEELLLP me


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Wir gehen mal von Photoshop aus!

Einfach bei der Textebene die Deckkraft runtersetzen! Dieser Thread würde abe rdann ins Photoshop-Forum gehören und nicht in die Tutorials!


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2003)

Fragen zu Photoshop bitte im PhotoshopBereich posten.

Danke

ps: bitte irgendwer verschieben


----------



## caesar (10. April 2003)

ich hoffe du meinst das hier:

1 ebene text 
darüber 1 ebene bild/foto

dann mit der maus auf die linie zwischen den beiden ebenen und

alt + click

fertig!

/caesar_


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. April 2003)

Hi Tschidem,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials62867.html

Oder aber im Handbuch auf Seite 240 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Hercules (11. April 2003)

Es gibt noch die möglichkeit des maskierungs modus...

Du hast eine Bildebene und die Schriftebene.

Die Bildebene muss über der Textebene sein, dann gehst du mit dem Mauszeiger zwischen die zwei ebenen und drückst ALT, dann erscheint ein symbol (zwei kreise oä.).Nun mit der linken Maustaste, dann ist dir geholfen...


edit: sorry das hat  ja schon jemand gesagt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2003)

Hmm...

und wie wärs mit "makiertem Text"?


----------



## Ju02 (15. April 2003)

und es gibt noch ne möglichkeit ^^:
du stellst die schrifteben über das bild wie bei herules aufm bild.dann stellst du die schriftebene auf soft light(in deutsch weiches licht glaub ich )das bringt auch nen schönen effekt


----------

